# The PerC Olympics



## Scyllla (Dec 24, 2014)

I just logged in after a month or so and see us ESFJs are too busy for this.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

I didn't volunteer for this. I have better things to do. Opting out.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

@FueledByEvil What are we doing next after our contestants get through valley of spam?


----------



## FueledByEvil (Aug 6, 2015)

A Temperamental Flutist said:


> @FueledByEvil What are we doing next after our contestants get through valley of spam?


Hmmmmm .. I am definitely willing to try and get this going full bore. 

But it will have to wait until I have a min to make it at least somewhat 
acceptable.

Give me until Saturday morning If I have not initiated anything by 
then I will half ass something.

p.s. Took a look at your blog the other day ...
wow .. you are all over the map with ideas. Kudos for trying to organize as an ENTP.


----------



## Wraith (Nov 30, 2010)

... uh... is this thing I just found out about... still a thing...?


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I got Gold in the ridiculous argument contest


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Yo.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I say we start this over.


----------

